# Pistons sign Meeks



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> ‏@WojYahooNBA
> Jodie Meeks has agreed to a three-year, $19 million-plus contract with the Detroit Pistons, league sources tell Yahoo Sports.


https://twitter.com/WojYahooNBA/statuses/484076537772122112

I like Meeks, but he is a backup. That is a lot to pay him.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The Pistons are always so thirsty man smh -- not the way to start the new regime of SVG


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Eh, they need shooters and quality characters to surround Drummond with. It's a bet on the big young guy, I don't mind it so much when you keep in mind where they're coming from. My guesses for later in the offseason: Pistons sign Jameer Nelson, Pistons trade Josh Smith for Jason Terry and Derrick Williams, Pistons trade Brandon Jennings for Steve Nash.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Eh, they need shooters and quality characters to surround Drummond with. It's a bet on the big young guy, I don't mind it so much when you keep in mind where they're coming from. My guesses for later in the offseason: Pistons sign Jameer Nelson, Pistons trade Josh Smith for Jason Terry and Derrick Williams, Pistons trade Brandon Jennings for Steve Nash.


I like those moves, I like them a lot


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bogg said:


> Eh, they need shooters and quality characters to surround Drummond with. It's a bet on the big young guy, I don't mind it so much when you keep in mind where they're coming from. My guesses for later in the offseason: Pistons sign Jameer Nelson, Pistons trade Josh Smith for Jason Terry and Derrick Williams, Pistons trade Brandon Jennings for Steve Nash.


Lakers are not going to trade for Jennings' terrible contract.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Coach Fish said:


> Lakers are not going to trade for Jennings' terrible contract.


I'm not so sure. It lines right up with Kobe's cap-killer and I think they're going to run out of free agent money faster than they'd like in filling out the roster this summer. The Grantland guys are pushing the idea that LA might do some goofy things with two-year contracts to put a semi-competitive team around Kobe in his last two seasons and then hit Summer 2016 with a clean slate. Given that they don't have much in the way of picks to trade and probably want to keep Julius Randle, they aren't going to do much better for Nash than a talented reclamation project on a two-year contract.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I'm not so sure. It lines right up with Kobe's cap-killer and I think they're going to run out of free agent money faster than they'd like in filling out the roster this summer. The Grantland guys are pushing the idea that LA might do some goofy things with two-year contracts to put a semi-competitive team around Kobe in his last two seasons and then hit Summer 2016 with a clean slate. Given that they don't have much in the way of picks to trade and probably want to keep Julius Randle, they aren't going to do much better for Nash than a talented reclamation project on a two-year contract.


I'm down with it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

6+ a year for Jobbie Meeks. Hilarious.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> 6+ a year for Jobbie Meeks. Hilarious.


Pacers are paying 8 a year to George Hill.
And Hibberta was paid 15M this year. Let that sink in. Yeah, Hibberta.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The Pistons also signed Cartier Martin.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

According to demand and supply economics, 3 years 19 million is about right. Actually he is a good fit for Heat.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I loved Meeks this past season. He was our most consistent player and gave everything he had every night. Wishing him the best in Detroit.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Pacers are paying 8 a year to George Hill.
> And Hibberta was paid 15M this year. Let that sink in. Yeah, Hibberta.


Are you comparing George Hill and Meeks because, well that's just stupid. 

And Roylinda made like 14.2. That's some willy nilly rounding you're using. Sitting around 5 mil less than you guys payed Gasol last year, and about 32 billion less than Kobe will be making next year.

A Lakers fan making contracts jokes? Yea, that's not going to happen.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Are you comparing George Hill and Meeks because, well that's just stupid.


You are right. They're not even comparable 



> And Roylinda made like 14.2. That's some willy nilly rounding you're using. Sitting around 5 mil less than you guys payed Gasol last year, and about 32 billion less than Kobe will be making next year.
> 
> A Lakers fan making contracts jokes? Yea, that's not going to happen.


Well, that's the problem about All-Nba back-to-back championship players: sooner or later they will be earning more than their production merits.
Not that YOU would know anything about THAT...  

Fact is Jodie Meeks had a terrific season (by his standards) and proved to be a decent starter in this league. Doesn't seem to have been grossly overpaid by the Pistons, a team that, remember, didn't have a starter in the backcourt who could shoot .400FG% from the field.

But i'm curious to see how much Team Cancer Stephenson is gonna get after the putrid season he had.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> You are right. They're not even comparable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On what bizaro world planet do you live on that Jodie Meeks proved he is a decent starter, and Lance has a putrid season?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> On what bizaro world planet do you live on that Jodie Meeks proved he is a decent starter,


*Decent *starter. Not more.
15.7ppg, good 3 point shooter, good overall percentages. One of the most improved players in the league.
Sure, he played for one of the worst teams in the league. But it's not like it's the Spurs paying him 6M per, are they?



> and Lance has a putrid season?


Story goes he singlehandily (sp?) ruined the Pacers chances for a championship.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Lance wasn't perfect, but he definitely didn't have a putrid year either. 


I like this for the Pistons, but I wish we had him at a cheaper price. We desperately need outside shooting, and high character guys, but not Meeks for 20 million.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben Gordon has also signed.

http://hoopshype.com/twitter/media.html


----------

